# Poudriere package fail



## Srijan Nandi (Jan 21, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I am trying to build packages using poudriere. I have configured it using ZFS and the poudriere.conf file is as follows:


```
ZPOOL=zroot
ZROOTFS=/poudriere
RESOLV_CONF=/etc/resolv.conf
BASEFS=/usr/local/poudriere
USE_PORTLINT=no
USE_TMPFS=yes
NOLINUX=yes
DISTFILES_CACHE=/usr/local/poudriere/distfiles
CHECK_CHANGED_OPTIONS=yes
CHECK_CHANGED_DEPS=yes
ATOMIC_PACKAGE_REPOSITORY=yes
COMMIT_PACKAGES_ON_FAILURE=no
KEEP_OLD_PACKAGES=yes
KEEP_OLD_PACKAGES_COUNT=5
PKG_REPO_SIGNING_KEY=/usr/local/etc/ssl/repo.key
```

The poudriere version is: 3.2-pre

I have create a jail: amd64 and a port: .

Now when I am trying to create packages, it fails in sysutils/bsdinstaller.
 If i run:
`poudriere bulk -v -j 103amd64 sysutils/bsdinstaller`

I see the error:

```
[00:00:43] ====>> [01][00:00:22] Finished build of sysutils/bsdinstaller: Failed: stage
[00:00:43] ====>> Stopping 1 builders
[00:00:48] ====>> No package built, no need to update the repository
[00:00:48] ====>> Warning: Not committing packages to repository as failures were encountered
[00:00:48] ====>> Failed ports: sysutils/bsdinstaller:stage
[103amd64] [2017-01-21_15h49m34s] [idle:] Queued: 1  Built: 0  Failed: 1  Skipped: 0  Ignored: 0  Tobuild: 0   Time: 00:00:40
[00:00:48] ====>> Logs: /usr/local/poudriere/data/logs/bulk/103amd64/2017-01-21_15h49m34s
[00:00:48] ====>> Cleaning up
[00:00:48] ====>> Umounting file systems
```

In the logs, I get:

```
=======================<phase: run-depends    >============================
===========================================================================
=======================<phase: stage          >============================
===>  Staging for bsdinstaller-2.0.14
===>   Generating temporary packing list
echo "Installing libaura..."
Installing libaura...
/bin/mkdir -p /wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/bsdinstaller/work/stage/usr/local/include/aura
install  -m 0644 -o root -g wheel -m 444 /wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/bsdinstaller/work/installer/src/lib/libaura/libaura.a /wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/bsdinstaller/work/stage/usr/local/lib/
install: /wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/bsdinstaller/work/stage/usr/local/lib//libaura.a: chown/chgrp: Operation not permitted
*** Error code 71

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/bsdinstaller
====>> Cleaning up wrkdir
===>  Cleaning for bsdinstaller-2.0.14
build of sysutils/bsdinstaller ended at Sat Jan 21 15:50:17 GMT 2017
build time: 00:00:22
!!! build failure encountered !!!
```


Rest of the ports build OK, without issues.

Thanks and Regards,


----------



## chrbr (Jan 21, 2017)

There is no port sysutils/bsdinstaller. Is it possible that you look for bsdinstall(8) instead? This should come with the base system and be on your system already.


----------



## protocelt (Jan 21, 2017)

Is this FreeBSD or pfSense?


----------



## Srijan Nandi (Jan 22, 2017)

It is pfSense.


----------



## protocelt (Jan 23, 2017)

Srijan Nandi said:


> It is pfSense.



I'm sorry but we don't support FreeBSD derivatives here on the FreeBSD forums.

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

